# Projection System



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, as you all know, I'm giving our new principal a list of equipment. I'm going to include a projection system, since our auditorium has none. I know of some of the parts I need, but I'm not totally sure, so I need some help. This is what I want:

Inputs (video & audio)
- computer in the booth
- computer jack in booth for laptop
- computer jack in pit area
- dvd player (component of S-VHS)
- S-VHS/mini-dv/RF combo deck
- S-VHS/RCA inputs in the booth for any random device (video camera)
- BNC connection from tv studio cart location

I'd also like a preview monitor to be able to see what is on the screen and what the other inputs are looking like.

For the projector, I'm up for anything. I need a ceiling mount and wired remote back to the booth.


----------



## jumpjet (Jul 31, 2005)

> - computer jack in booth for laptop
> - computer jack in pit area



What is a "computer jack?" Is that like, network cable? Or...monitor cable? If it is typical vga or dvi cable you are talking about, I don't think that signal will make it up from your pit...depending on how far it is... I hope someone knows more about it than I do, to give you a more accurate idea.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm meaning a SVGA cable. The bit is about 75' down from the booth so the cable would have to be about 125' to make it down there to the point of installation.


----------



## Radman (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't quite understand what you're asking... I hate to be so generic, but "could you be more specific?"


----------



## The_Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

Consider going to a contractor and ask them to put something together for ya. BTW, if your school has some sort of media delivery system (Dukane). Consider integrating your auditorium projection system with it. I made a little proposal several months back to do this, because a neighboring facility already has one. You will probably really benefit from one of these systems, it'll simplify your life. Not to mention it'll make auditorium rentals a lot easier when they need to have big video requests. Anyways, the system got approved for the most part, but I'm still waiting for them to figure out what they want to fund this project with. And also the vendors in my area are slow, and I still need a few more quotes. I'll try to search for the documents for my system and see if I can post some stuff.


----------



## jumpjet (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, 75' is a huge run. I don't think svga has the juice to make that kind of run without degredation of signal.


----------



## zac850 (Aug 1, 2005)

Possibly related:
I have a 50 foot s-video cable and have never had a problem with that. I don't do much in the video field, but just my 2 cents, for whatever its worth.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 1, 2005)

We have teleprompters in our tv studio that are running 150' runs and there's always something called a SVGA Line Amplifier.


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 1, 2005)

FWIW and granted I'm not a Vidiot--but I have dealt with putting together projection systems for installations, you may wish to consider that going from a computer to most projectors is not a simple plug and play.. Typically there is an "RGB interface" / amplifier that takes a computer output (VGA or whathave you) and that goes to the projector inputs... a run over 75' is a long one--you will need to have that signal amplified via a RBG device or video amplifier.. Additionally with adding things such as preview monitors or other devices etc, you will need to have a splitter or patch/routing ability somehow that isolates and can also amplify--either thru a bay or a remote switcher of sorts. Also did not notice a screen on your list...or accomodations for a power source and line conditioning (some projectors don't plug into a 120v outlet--and must be isolated and conditioned power). 

Find a local video systems contractor to put together a package for you.. Projectors--that is where the big $$$ gets into especially depending on distance, lumens, pixel resolution and so on. Projectors of any quality will start around $10k. Lamps alone for a projector can be $300 and up. I had a local video friend put a package together for me for a school--neighbohood of about $30k--which was a good deal for what they got which included two proectors (one permanent mount similar to your description, and one portable)..fully installed. Well worth having someone who knows the little things about the systems to put together what you need to operate... 

-w


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 1, 2005)

We'll probably end up putting an amplifier for the SVGA signal. I was thinking that whatever switch we get for switching between all of the inputs would have some sort of an amplifier built in to get it to the projector. We currently have three portable projectors in the school, so we don't need a portable projector. For the projector, if possible, I'd like one of the ones that just attaches to the back wall and has all of it's functions controlled by a wired remote. We have one in my church and it just looks like a lense attached to the wall. Any help?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Aug 1, 2005)

There are tons of different ways of doing this., and there are many variables. First you need to know how big you want to project. You'll also want to make a definate decision of where you want it mounted. From there, you can select the projector that fits your needs. Then you'll need to figure out how to interface to the projector, whether it be VGA, RGB, or even composite. 

It's really best to call up an AV company for all this. It can be very complicated. And I would hate for you to put all this together, have the money approved by your Board of Ed, and then not have it be enough, or have it be too much, and not have it approved. Any company would be more than happy to come out to your school and walk the auditorium with you.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 1, 2005)

For the projection system part of the proposal, I want to put an estimated price range that is pretty close for our needs, but for the actual price we would get someone to come out for that reason. If I can get an estimated price on the projector and the switching box, then I can add in the cables and add a little cushion.

We need to fill a 18' wide x 13' high screen. If ceiling mounted, it would be able 32' feet from the screen. If wall mounted in the back, about 72'.


----------



## MHSTech (Aug 1, 2005)

There is no need for you to have a DVD player if you are going to have a computer. You just need to have a DVD drive in your computer. This would eliminate a couple cables and therefore make it less cluttered. 

I don't think you should have any trouble running a DVI cable 150 feet. I say DVI, compared to VGA, because if you're going to install a new projection system, you'll want DVI. It has a better quality and is newer, so your system (as far as the cables go) won't outdate as fast as it would with VGA. 

Other thoughts on this:
Don't do it yourself unless you're short on money. 
Epson makes a nice projector that is a decent price too, the S3. I don't know specs right off hand though.
Build a case for all this and put a very good lock on it. You don't want anybody putting random tapes in your VCR and decideing to play them during your show.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 1, 2005)

This would all be controlled from the booth which would be behind a code lock door. The computer in the booth is an older laptop and does not have a DVI port, nor is it reliable enough to play a DVD from. Also, I'd like to be able to work on the computer if say it's during an assembly using the DVD player.


----------



## Sombra2 (Aug 2, 2005)

ok, i don't know about finding a projector that has all those features however while surfing though some stores i found this presientation switcher. http://www.fullcompass.com/Products/pages/SKU--78782/index.html
this is a more expensive one i found, the other one has less features but basically same thing. so you can have one projector with less features, and have this in the booth and cables going to the projector outside and you control it all in the booth. or something like that.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 2, 2005)

That looks really good for the switcher that I was looking for. But I still need controls of the projector wired to the booth for focus, zoom, power, etc. Sometimes we might want to project on the drop in the back rather than the screen, so focus and zoom control is important.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Aug 2, 2005)

Also, a DVD played through a computer will be of lesser quality than having a dedicated DVD player.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 2, 2005)

If your going to do this and spend 20 grand lets say to do it right, because the size of screen your speaking of needs along throw projector to have quality in the image. so your looking at a 6 grand projector that is used. as well you need a switcher to go between a dvd and the computer smoothly and it will reduce your cableing to one cable or two. 

so why affter you spend all that money would you not replace the laptop to a desktop that is the most curent because you dont want it to die and then realize that your cable runs are usless because its an out of date technology. 


as well i do agree on haveing the seperate dvd player for one if you wish to go between dvd and powerpoint then you can use the switcher to make a smooth transtion. 

for a preview monitor, if you by a good quality switcher which you should do if its worth less then 7 grand it probaly wont have preview monitors in it. 

If it were me when i am playing with blowing 20 - 30 grand i would spend the extra 4 - 5 grand and hire a company to do it, and spec it. its the only responsible thing to do. 


JH


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 2, 2005)

The computer issue is out of my control. I'm happy that we got the computer that we did. We're not going used on the projector and I don't understand how you're getting to $20-30k. The projector will be between $6-8k, the switcher between $2-3k, the preview monitor $500 and another $500 in cables. VCR's are another $1500. That's $10-13k. How did you get $20-30k?


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont know where you get 500 dollars for cable from? the cabeling will be way more then that and your going to want to spend more then that on a switcher 


meh

JH


----------



## Sombra2 (Aug 2, 2005)

the thing about the control, they have ir transmitters to extend the range of the ir. also there is ir distrubition devices where they have a ir reciver in one location say right next to the sound boardx, or if you have multiple recivers next to the light board or computer and then it takes that signal and distrubtes it to ir transmitters that are position right in front of a vcr, computer, dvd player, projector or other devices that could be in another room or just behind you. And you could use any remote because all it is doing is spilting or duplicating the signal you sent to it.

so thus, you can use a system or device like this to focus, zoom, etc for the projector to control other devices.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 2, 2005)

Is there a difference between XGA and VGA cables? If so, what's the difference in the cable? I know that XGA is a much better resolution, but how does that affect the cable?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 2, 2005)

Also, can you split a component video output with standard RCA splitters, or do you need a special Y cable?


----------



## koncept (Aug 2, 2005)

> I'm meaning a SVGA cable. The bit is about 75' down from the booth so the cable would have to be about 125' to make it down there to the point of installation.



i know im jumping in late. there is no difference in the cabling type of xga & vga

to acheive that distance there are (s/x/)vga over cat 5 converters taht also support s-video., they run about 150 - 300 and have a decent quality. as stated before the ir systems are very nice, that way you are not stuck controling it from one place.

again ask a company to put a quote together. most will quote for free because it is a chance to do business


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 2, 2005)

Is there an equation based on original brightness, throw distance, and ambient lights for the brightness on the screen?

I'm looking at a projector with 4100 Lumens. Also, is an 800:1 contrast ratio good enough?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Aug 2, 2005)

Probably. I'm sure an AV company specializing in projection would know it.


----------



## Sombra2 (Aug 5, 2005)

fox you also want to figure out first where you going to put it, and figure out how far away is the projector to screen.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 5, 2005)

I made the decision. It's going above the booth in the old technical booth, which will become the projection room. It is 72' from the screen.


----------

